# Where my paycheck goes



## GB (Nov 5, 2010)

A new cheese shop opened a few miles from my house. I have been going there every weekend since they arrived. I have gotten to know the owner very well. She really knows her cheeses and takes a lot of pride in her products. She knows each cheese maker she buys from and knows their story. She gets so excited for you to taste what she has and experience something different. 

Not only does she carry cheese, but she also has some great salamis and has fresh baked bread brought in from a local bakery as well. There are other things too like some of the most delicious chocolates I have ever had and great pickles and olives and things like that. 

Her hours are limited because she has a son that she wants to be able to spend time with and she does not have anyone who knows the cheeses as well as she does so she does not want to be out of the shop so that she can give good explanations about what everything is. That really impressed me about her. She has such pride in what she sells that she is willing to forgo some sales by having shortened hours so that her customers are properly educated. 

I stopped in last weekend to let her know I was going to NY for the weekend and wanted to bring a sampling of cheeses to my brother and SIL. I was not going to be able to get there during her hours though. Without missing a beat she picked out three cheeses for me and told me she would deliver them to my house after hours so that I had the freshest stuff I could have. I thought that was great.

If anyone is ever in the area, check out the shop here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good thing she's all the way over there or I fear my paychecks would belong to her as well.  Lovely shop!


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2010)

YUM! You are one lucky guy, GB.


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2010)

My wife thinks I have a crush on the owner


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2010)

GB said:


> My wife thinks I have a crush on the owner


I have the same problem with some of the places I shop.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2010)

They say that if a woman wants to attract a man she should smell like food. Cheese is as good as anything!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to take a vacation there!    It looks great, and I know I would be spending some money there too!

Barbara


----------



## Littlechef (Nov 5, 2010)

I have yet to meet a cheese I don't like ... even the stinky ones ... lol.  I, too would be there every weekend.  Have fun trying all the variety of foods she carries ... you are lucky.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad you have a good cheese shop... how's the ice cream shop next door?


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2010)

We have yet to try the ice cream Frank, but they have a glow in the dark mini-golf there too which looks like fun. I am sure we will check that out this winter. There is also a pizza place there that is decent.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2010)

GB said:


> We have yet to try the ice cream Frank, but they have a glow in the dark mini-golf there too which looks like fun. I am sure we will check that out this winter. There is also a pizza place there that is decent.


Thanks GB.I signed up I adore cheese and even tho my grocer is well versed in all cheese igo crazy buing tings ling fig conserves, honey ,nuts you name it he can tell me what to buy and how to use it. So now I hve a second plce th hunt.
kades


----------



## Ken (Nov 6, 2010)

GB, how's the Venzuelan Beaver Cheese?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2010)

See what I have to live with?  Love you, Ken.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

Alix said:


> See what I have to live with?  Love you, Ken.


 
I've played the sketch three times now...and Shrek has a bouzouki.  Love Monty Python and I was waiting to see who would post the sketch first in this thread.


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome Ken!


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2010)

*Edit: I've moved all the stuff about organic stuff and its expense to its own thread. Found here. We'll leave this thread to be about cheese and other silliness!*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to be forcibly removed from the cheese counter, and not because I start spouting the cheese shop sketch, but because I sample everything...in my defense, I do buy a couple of the cheeses I have sampled.  However, I could easily spend way too much on cheese...love the stuff and was distressed when I learned I may have to give up dairy.  

Luckily, cheese does not seem to disrupt my system, just milk and cream.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you to Alix for the course correction re organics, done in the usual kind DC manner.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 7, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Glad you have a good cheese shop... how's the ice cream shop next door?


 
Chuckle, chuckle, chuckle.  You reminded me of my first husband.  He loved to eat chocolate chip ice cream and longhorn cheese, mixed together.  This place sounds like it is right up his alley.


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 7, 2010)

*That sounds delicious!  You're very fortunate to have a place like that nearby!*
*Enjoy all the tasty treats!*​


----------

